

Meet the Napster (2000) - mrduncan
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,998068,00.html

======
zanek
Good article from way back. Wow, I'm surprised Fanning only had 8% of Napster
by the time Napster was sued. Anyone know if he is a millionaire ?

~~~
yoseph
I think he is now.

[http://techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/shawn-fanning-finally-
gets-...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/shawn-fanning-finally-gets-a-real-
payday-electronic-arts-buys-rupture-for-30-million/)

